# Using words instead of letters for BLD?



## Antonie faz fan (May 12, 2014)

hi guys! 
so lately I was practising 3bld a bit and thought to myself ' why not use words instead of letters?' 
so what are you're guys thoughts on it?


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 12, 2014)

Well the thing is, using words would be twice as much to memorize because you use 2 letters to make a word. That is, if you mean assigning a word to each sticker.

So I guess my thoughts are that it wouldn't be beneficial.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 12, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> hi guys!
> so lately I was practising 3bld a bit and thought to myself ' why not use words instead of letters?'
> so what are you're guys thoughts on it?



Each sticker is a letter, so you make a word from two letters. If you memorize a word instead of a letter, you double your memo length, as Cyan mentioned.


----------



## Ranzha (May 12, 2014)

People already associate pairs of letters with words and then associate those words with concepts that become easy to memo with time.

This isn't anything new.

/thread


----------

